# The most interesting thread ever! ...



## myaskovsky2002

Well, I am not promissing anything here. We are going to build this together. Tell us the most incredible or rewarding experience you have lived lately. No limits! Just your imagination... You can even speak about a book. The only condition, it has to be INTERESTING.. We can even vote for a particular story, justifying our vote. I don't want to start. Boring stories...please, no. Routine should not be considered interesting. Incredible stories would be very welcome! Imagination, welcome too.


:tiphat:


Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*An Astral Projection*?

I was 17. I was used to relax on my bed for a while. I wasn't sleeping but almost. I felt really relaxed that afternoon. I started walking around the room, very slowly, always relaxing... I walked like that for about 3 or 4 minutes and when I turned my head, I saw my body lying on the bed. I panicked and I came to my body again. I am absolutely convinced that this was an astral projection. I was so afraid that this never happened again. They told me that teen agers are more inclined to this kinds of experiences than adults, I guess it is true.

Martin


----------



## Abracadabra

*Universal Wholenss?*

I had a very vivid and profound experience as a young child. Not even sure how to put it into words, but I'll try.

I was quite young, not sure of the age but I guess it was somewhere around 4 to 6 years old. I was standing on a hill behind the house where I lived basically looking down at our entire small neighborhood. It was a nice summer day and I was acting playfully as children do. I was swinging my arms back and forth, first in front of me clapping my hands together, and then swinging my arms behind me again clapping my hands together. I have no idea why I was doing this other than it apparently felt good or interesting. It was almost 'meditative' in a way. I became so engrossed in what I was doing that I lost track of the world around me in a sense. I was also focused on having my hands come together "perfectly", in perfect alignment. So I was obviously quit focused on what I was doing.

As I was doing this I too had an "out of body" experience. In my mind's eye I could look down at myself from above and watch as I was clapping my hands together in front of me and behind me. I could see the whole process just as if I was hovering over myself.

Suddenly I felt a breeze unlike anything I ever felt before. It's hard to put into words, it just seemed to blow right through me as if I wasn't even there. But then again, I guess I wasn't there because this feeling actually took place above my body where my conscious awareness seemed to be hovering. I looked up at the sky and suddenly had the profound feeling that everything was by body. The earth, the sky, the clouds, the entire neighborhood, even the totality of the "universe" (although at that young age I really had no sense of what the "universe" actually was). I just had a profound sensation that I was basically everything and that everything was as much a part of me as my human body.

It was surreal, and actually a quite comforting feeling. It wasn't threatening at all, on the contrary I never felt so much "at home". None the less I looked back down at my body, still swinging arms and clapping, and I thought to myself, "How do I get back into my body?"

Just as I had that thought I suddenly experienced the normal perception of being in my body once again and I could feel my arms swinging and clapping. It took me a moment to re-orient myself to having control, it was like the arms were on autopilot. When I finally did regain full control of my body I actually lost my balance and fell to the ground. At that moment even the ground felt like part of me. Like there was no separation between me, or my body, and the rest of the world.

It was a very vivid experience. I never had an experience quite that profound again. Although I have had similar surreal experiences to a far lesser degree since then.

I would love to recreate an experience like that today as an adult. That would be so cool.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Very interesting thread. :tiphat:


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Can't claim to have any out-of-body experiences except maybe dreams.

Some years ago, I had a dream I was kissed by someone, and in good shock I did a mouth-to-mouth kiss with him. My perception felt very realistic, in that it was extremely awkward, the way if would be for someone who never kissed before, and I could feel/taste the other person's saliva. But in a split second, I had the _sensation _of thinking (more than actually thinking the words) of, "I could do this forever," despite its awkwardness. Note, I've never done this in real life.

For those who do know what it's like to kiss, have you ever felt that?


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am absolutely convinced that this was an astral projection.


So, what's an astral projection, then?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Jeremy Marchant said:


> So, what's an astral projection, then?


I am sure you are very smart and can google it.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## Klavierspieler

Define "interesting."


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Klavierspieler said:


> Define "interesting."


I would say, to make it simple, the very opposite of boring. Like interesting music. The music you like, usually you find it interesting. Do yo need more explanations or it is just mockery?

Intersting doesn't mean surnatural at all! Interesting just means something you judge interesting to tell us. Like "how I killed my first wife".

Martin, surprised ma non troppo


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I love myself


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Can't claim to have any out-of-body experiences except maybe dreams.
> 
> Some years ago, I had a dream I was kissed by someone, and in good shock I did a mouth-to-mouth kiss with him. My perception felt very realistic, in that it was extremely awkward, the way if would be for someone who never kissed before, and I could feel/taste the other person's saliva. But in a split second, I had the _sensation _of thinking (more than actually thinking the words) of, "I could do this forever," despite its awkwardness. Note, I've never done this in real life.
> 
> For those who do know what it's like to kiss, have you ever felt that?


That WAS an Out of Body Experience, or rather, that was actually astral projection, which is different.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love myself


That was the most interesting thing said yet! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> That was the most interesting thing said yet! :lol: :lol: :lol:


Do you love yourself?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Do you love yourself?


Well they say you've got to love yourself before you can love anyone else... So, I guess!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Well they say you've got to love yourself before you can love anyone else... So, I guess!


It's one of the keys to being a happy person. I am usually a very moody person, capable of being miserable for long periods of time (usually for no reason at all) and recently I have decided to be a HAPPY person. I've been trying my best to help others and be very considerate, and in doing so I have found that I love being me.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> It's one of the keys to being a happy person. I am usually a very moody person, capable of being miserable for long periods of time (usually for no reason at all) and recently I have decided to be a HAPPY person. I've been trying my best to help others and be very considerate, and in doing so I have found that I love being me.


Is there a difference between loving being you and loving yourself? Or are they the same?

Well, if you really have read up on Taurus, then you would found that they can be moody too, for no reason at all.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Is there a difference between loving being you and loving yourself? Or are they the same?
> 
> Well, if you really have read up on Taurus, then you would found that they can be moody too, for no reason at all.


I love myself _and_ being me.

And on the topic of Cancer and Taurus, I do know they can both be very moody. Sharing similar emotions is one of the things that make a compatible relationship and Cancer and Taurus _are_ compatible signs.................


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love myself _and_ being me.


Lol! Me too.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Lol! Me too.


*GASP*

You saw the white text!!!!!!!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> *GASP*


Whahaha, yes, I did!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Whahaha, yes, I did!


WELL I WASN'T SUGGESTING ANYTHING!!!! Got that?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> WELL I WASN'T SUGGESTING ANYTHING!!!! Got that?


Mm hmm. 

You know, I think we just made this "most interesting thread ever," boring!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Mm hmm.
> 
> You know, I think we just made this "most interesting thread ever," boring!


Just wait until Aleazk comes along and starts making fun of the fact that I  stalk interesting members


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just wait until Aleazk comes along and starts making fun of the fact that I  stalk interesting members


Yep, I'm waiting for that moment too. *Sigh*


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I guess some people are transforming this thread. The purpose is to TELL something interesting, not declaring love to yourselves. I guess I love myself, I love the imagination I have and I cannot understand how many people without any imahination I meet.
I wrote many short stories in Spanish and in French, not in English, I think it is a good exercise for your mind and spirit. 

Martin


----------



## Klavierspieler

I love wine.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Klavierspieler said:


> I love wine.


Some people like whining.

I could speak about something I have already spoken. When I met Dmitri in Moscow, in 1970. I remember when I went to the Glinka museum in Moscow. I was 17 years old. I was with my mother. A lovely person. The museum was almost empty, it was a very cold winter in January. The guide was just with us. We were speaking about music and I told her I loved Shostakovich.... "Would you like to meet him?", she asked. "Is this a joke?", I replied. "no, I'm serious, he's my brother-in-law". No way! Of course, I accepted... More than accepted, it was awesome. I met Dmitri Shostakovich at his place for almost one hour. We spoke manly in English and a little bit of Russian I had learnt there. We were speaking about music and we concentrated on his music a lot. He was surprised that a youngster like me were interested in his music. "What do you prefer", he asked smiling. I said: I am in love with Katerina Izmailova.... I love it even more than the lady Macbeth of Mnsk... "you have great taste, Martin. So do I. I put my very soul in it. The man was warm, nice, awesome. We had a cup of terrific Russian tea. His house was beautiful but not pretentious.
He had a beautiful "rayal" (concerto piano). I think this was interesting... What about you?
As you can see, we can make this thread quite interesting...

Paká

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Some people like whining.
> 
> I could speak about something I have already spoken. When I met Dmitri in Moscow, in 1970. I remember when I went to the Glinka museum in Moscow. I was 17 years old. I was with my mother. A lovely person. The museum was almost empty, it was a very cold winter in January. The guide was just with us. We were speaking about music and I told her I loved Shostakovich.... "Would you like to meet him?", she asked. "Is this a joke?", I replied. "no, I'm serious, he's my brother-in-law". No way! Of course, I accepted... More than accepted, it was awesome. I met Dmitri Shostakovich at his place for almost one hour. We spoke manly in English and a little bit of Russian I had learnt there. We were speaking about music and we concentrated on his music a lot. He was surprised that a youngster like me were interested in his music. "What do you prefer", he asked smiling. I said: I am in love with Katerina Izmailova.... I love it even more than the lady Macbeth of Mnsk... "you have great taste, Martin. So do I. I put my very soul in it. The man was warm, nice, awesome. We had a cup of terrific Russian tea. His house was beautiful but not pretentious.
> He had a beautiful "rayal" (concerto piano). I think this was interesting... What about you?
> As you can see, we can make this thread quite interesting...
> 
> Paká
> 
> Martin


MAN!!!

I would have _paid _you to ask questions of him about what he remembered of Glazunov, if I were alive to tell you.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Just wait until Aleazk comes along and starts making fun of the fact that I  stalk interesting members


You should make your own proposal. Does it mean something about the bishop?
Please don't say anything.

Martin, shy


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> You should make your own proposal.


Alright.

COAG, will you marry me?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Alright.
> 
> COAG, will you marry me?


I would but I'm not gay. :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I would but I'm not gay. :lol:


It is not about being gay. Look for bash the bishop in a slang dictionary. Lol

M.P.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I got rejected by....MYSELF.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I got rejected by....MYSELF.


I have nothing against that. It is normal somehow.... I did it when I needed it. Now, my wife will be absent for a whole month.
Well...

I am a human been... Just a human been.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

A human being?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A human being?


Yes, a human being... Btw, how is your Spanish or your French? And consider I taught you some slang today. With my Ipad I type quite fast. I don't read myself every time. American people write any more as one word, I always write it as two words. I make mistakes like any human being. Some mistakes I don't make: your versus you're. Than vs then... Many anglophones do that, I don't. I am not a champion, I've never said that. Do not forget my I.Q = 1. I don't think I am smart. Being smart is the best way to have enemies. (I wrote being this time). Applause!
I guess you go to bed late. What's the difference between Australia and Canada? Well, I can take a look myself, I don't want to bother you. Bonne nuit. Bona notte... Buenas noches... Spakoie notche.

You don't understand French, you don't speak Spanish, you don't bash your bishop, you are not gay.... Aren't you missing something? LOL. Tell us about something YOU do. Unless you are a priest. Are you? Are you flawless?

Martin, curious

Martin...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Yes, a human being... Btw, how is your Spanish or your French? And consider I taught you some slang today. With my Ipad I type quite fast. I don't read myself every time. American people write any more as one word, I always write it as two words. I make mistakes like any human being. Some mistakes I don't make: your versus you're. Than vs then... Many anglophones do that, I don't. I am not a champion, I've never said that. Do not forget my I.Q = 1. I don't think I am smart. Being smart is the best way to have enemies. (I wrote being this time). Applause!
> 
> Martin...


Je ne comprends pas français.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Je ne comprends pas français.


What about German? Sprechst du Deutsch? (Or the polite one: Sprechen sie Deutsch?)


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Would anyone like to hear a ghost story? (A true one, that happened to me).

There was this drawing (quite a good one that I copied from a book) above my bed. One night I went to bed, the drawing still there, and perfectly normal. I woke up the next morning and it was completely ripped in half! One side was hanging off one piece of sticky tape and the other off another piece of sticky tape, there was also a piece take out of the drawing, I found it on the ledge of the windowsill.

Now this was ages ago, probably a couple of years, but not so long ago, probably last month, I noticed that the drawing was completely gone! I had left there, ripped in half for ages, as I said, a couple of years. I had never mended it and I had never thrown it away, just left it there. And now it was gone! I noticed half of it on my bed, and so I just assumed that my sister had taken it down (she now sleeps in that bed). Because she is always tidying up my stuff. So a week later I remembered to ask her, did she take it down? No, she hadn't. Now I had left that piece I found on my bed, so then I went to check if it was still there. I searched everywhere! It was completely gone! 

So, that's basically it. Oh, also above that bed there is a clock, every day something turns it so it's on an angle, and every day I straighten it again, but it always ends up at an angle again.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

That would have been me. I still have that drawing. :devil:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That would have been me. I still have that drawing. :devil:


Oi! Give it back!!!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oi! Give it back!!!


Why would you want it? It isn't particularly good....


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why would you want it? It isn't particularly good....


ut: My drawing was perfectly good!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> Would anyone like to hear a ghost story? (A true one, that happened to me).
> 
> There was this drawing (quite a good one that I copied from a book) above my bed. One night I went to bed, the drawing still there, and perfectly normal. I woke up the next morning and it was completely ripped in half! One side was hanging off one piece of sticky tape and the other off another piece of sticky tape, there was also a piece take out of the drawing, I found it on the ledge of the windowsill.
> 
> Now this was ages ago, probably a couple of years, but not so long ago, probably last month, I noticed that the drawing was completely gone! I had left there, ripped in half for ages, as I said, a couple of years. I had never mended it and I had never thrown it away, just left it there. And now it was gone! I noticed half of it on my bed, and so I just assumed that my sister had taken it down (she now sleeps in that bed). Because she is always tidying up my stuff. So a week later I remembered to ask her, did she take it down? No, she hadn't. Now I had left that piece I found on my bed, so then I went to check if it was still there. I searched everywhere! It was completely gone!
> 
> So, that's basically it. Oh, also above that bed there is a clock, every day something turns it so it's on an angle, and every day I straighten it again, but it always ends up at an angle again.


That sounds really creepy... Is that real or just a dream?

Martin, intrigued.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Please go on, you have amazing stories! I love Edgar Allan Poe. I read many of his stories when I was a teen. I'm still reading them to my students. I guess I'm a weird guy. I love creepy stories and the worst, I believe in ghosts.

I remember when my girlfriend (actually my wife) introduced me to one of his uncles. His name was Victor. When he shook my hand he looked me into my eyes and said: Martin, you are the reincarnation of a tsarevich that could not acces to the throne, you were killed. I was astonished, I went to Russia one year before and when I got to Moscow at midnight in winter time, the city was silent and white, I was at the Red Square and I thought: "I am finally home", this is my country, these are my people. Suddenly I understood my wife's uncle, he was a psychic. That explained a lot, why I had always been attracted by Russian culture, Russian writers, Russian composers and Russian language itself. That made me shivers. He died a few years after. Does reincarnation exist? What if it does? Many Russian people told me I have a wonderful pronounciation in Russian and I could learn it, not easily, but I could do it. Most of my Cds and DVDs are Russian, you can see this on my collection. Again: www3.bell.net/svp1. See the Russian collection, it is about 75% of my collection. I have no Russian bllod at all, nonetheless, I feel like I had Russian blood. If somebody ever thought I'm weird, you have one more reason to think this is true. I hope I am not making many mistakes, I am writing really fast.

I'm going to bed now. Like always, I will take logtime to sleep and I'll wake up in about one hour, I'll read for about one hour, I'll try to sleep again and I will wake up again... This is a hell. I started a thread on this matter. Many of you were supportive, thanks a lot. Nevertheless, my problem is still there.

I enjoy enormously your company, I feel among friends. God bless all of you.


Good night.

Martin


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> That sounds really creepy... Is that real or just a dream?
> 
> Martin, intrigued.


That was definitely real.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Who could have the most interesting thread ever without


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Who could have the most interesting thread ever without


De muy buen gusto. Excellent. Thank you for sharing!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Don't hesitate posting creepy stories, sad stories, incredible stories. Remember, we have to built the most interesting thread ever! Anything goes.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

My very best friend stank. I could never tell him. But he got married and never more! I guess his wife told him. I'm glad I didn't. I didn't know how to do it tactfully...Would you have told him? How?

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

All kinds of students...

First story: internet

Once I had a student. She asked me "I want a woman. She has to come to my place". Granted.
The teacher (Jane, 40 years old), went to her place. The student was behind the curtains, hidden. Progressivly, she started developing a better relation with Jane. She was quite wealthy. She was a private student. She had a 4 years old son. Her job? She worked with Internet, with a camera, showing her naked body to guys. They say every job is honorable. Well... 

Second story: do you accept veils?

Once a student came for a group course. She was wearing a veil, but here in Canada you can't refuse a student because of this...
Well, she registrated and follow 5 courses, she was a very beginner. Suddenly she wasn't coming any more. She came 3 weeks later saying "I want a refund, I went to Mecca for a pillgrimage...and I couldn't come. I explained her that in order to claim a refund she shoud have claimed it before...
Finally she understood.... But still... Personally, I don't like veils. Do you?

Third story: trial course.

The policy of our school, when you want a private course is the following: you pay just two hours in order to have a trial course prior to sign a contract. The lady paid two hours and had with me her trial course. Her IQ was lower than mine (zero), let's say -10. She had many difficulties for understanding... The week after she was decided to sign a contract, but she said she didn' t study anything. She wanted to sign for 14 more hours... Mmm.... I told her, trial doesn't mean, you can try, I can't. I refused to sign. I understood she wasn't smart, but not smart without studying...this is too much.


To be followed if you don't think I am annoying.

Sincerely

Martin


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

MaestroViolinist said:


> That WAS an Out of Body Experience, or rather, that was actually astral projection, which is different.


No it wasn't... Astral projection involves the separation of soul and body. That just sounds like a lucid dream... or perhaps not even so, maybe just a realistic dream.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Iforgotmypassword said:


> No it wasn't... Astral projection involves the separation of soul and body. That just sounds like a lucid dream... or perhaps not even so, maybe just a realistic dream.


I guess mine was for real. I read somewhere that teenagers are the most exposed to this phenomena.

Martin


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I guess mine was for real. I read somewhere that teenagers are the most exposed to this phenomena.
> 
> Martin


Really? I don't think I've had one...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Iforgotmypassword said:


> No it wasn't... Astral projection involves the separation of soul and body. That just sounds like a lucid dream... or perhaps not even so, maybe just a realistic dream.


That happens to me when I watch/listen to Tristan und Isolde.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> That happens to me when I watch/listen to Tristan und Isolde.


I like very much this opera, but I think you are not taking this seriously... I think you are a nice guy and have wonderful things to say. Get out your shell... I think... Just I think... You're shy. Maybe I am making a mistake. Remember, I'm not very smart.

Martin, zero IQ


----------



## Chrythes

Iforgotmypassword said:


> No it wasn't... Astral projection involves the separation of soul and body. That just sounds like a lucid dream... or perhaps not even so, maybe just a realistic dream.


Or maybe Astral projection is in fact a lucid dream, or a type of hallucination.

Edit: Sorry, concerning the thread - 
When I was small (about 5) I remember waking up one night and seeing a small British soldier standing near the window. I got scared so I called my dead, who came and told me that there's nothing here. So I tried falling asleep but then the soldier appeared again and started jumping towards the bad. I even remember that the floor seemed to shake because of him, so I immediately called my dad, who, once again came and told me that there's nothing here.

Surely, it was a dream or maybe I experienced some mild epilepsy of the frontal lobe, but it's so weird that I remember it so vividly. I certainly remember that while calling for my dad the soldier was still present, and disappeared only when my dad came. In the morning I asked my dad if I called him that night, and he said yes.

When I was older, about 10-12, and living in a different apartment I remember constantly hearing the dishes moving, and I can't even count the times I heard someone walking but there was never someone there. I guess I was a very big coward when I was small.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

^And you didn't move house during these phenomena? Wow you must have been brave!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Chrythes said:


> Or maybe Astral projection is in fact a lucid dream, or a type of hallucination.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, concerning the thread -
> When I was small (about 5) I remember waking up one night and seeing a small British soldier standing near the window. I got scared so I called my dead, who came and told me that there's nothing here. So I tried falling asleep but then the soldier appeared again and started jumping towards the bad. I even remember that the floor seemed to shake because of him, so I immediately called my dad, who, once again came and told me that there's nothing here.
> 
> Surely, it was a dream or maybe I experienced some mild epilepsy of the frontal lobe, but it's so weird that I remember it so vividly. I certainly remember that while calling for my dad the soldier was still present, and disappeared only when my dad came. In the morning I asked my dad if I called him that night, and he said yes.
> 
> When I was older, about 10-12, and living in a different apartment I remember constantly hearing the dishes moving, and I can't even count the times I heard someone walking but there was never someone there. I guess I was a very big coward when I was small.


Whoa, that's scary!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Chrythes said:


> Or maybe Astral projection is in fact a lucid dream, or a type of hallucination.
> 
> Edit: Sorry, concerning the thread -
> When I was small (about 5) I remember waking up one night and seeing a small British soldier standing near the window. I got scared so I called my dead, who came and told me that there's nothing here. So I tried falling asleep but then the soldier appeared again and started jumping towards the bad. I even remember that the floor seemed to shake because of him, so I immediately called my dad, who, once again came and told me that there's nothing here.
> 
> Surely, it was a dream or maybe I experienced some mild epilepsy of the frontal lobe, but it's so weird that I remember it so vividly. I certainly remember that while calling for my dad the soldier was still present, and disappeared only when my dad came. In the morning I asked my dad if I called him that night, and he said yes.
> 
> When I was older, about 10-12, and living in a different apartment I remember constantly hearing the dishes moving, and I can't even count the times I heard someone walking but there was never someone there. I guess I was a very big coward when I was small.


I believe in spirits... It is not because you were a child that you have to have hallucinations... May be you saw something. I would never neglect "these fantasies". Sometimes they are not mere fantasies. Houses when they are not new have a story. Houses are rich in stories.

Martin, impressed.


----------



## emiellucifuge

Chrythes said:


> I got scared so I called my* dead*, who came and told me that there's nothing here.


 Subliminal messages


----------



## myaskovsky2002

emiellucifuge said:


> Subliminal messages


You want to tell us that you type better than the guy... LOL. He/she wanted to type Dad, I guess. I type awfully...

Martin


----------



## Chrythes

@CoAG - Even if i wanted to move, we probably would have stayed there anyway. A child's word against his parents' word is quite meaningless in cases like this. Also at one point I was terrified of being abducted by aliens because during the holidays, late at night, I was watching those dramatized TV shows about alien abductions, up until my parents figured out that putting a TV in my bedroom wasn't a very good idea (and I guess not only because of the aliens. ).

@Emiel - Erm, maybe the soldier was actually my dad, and since he was in some sort of a spirit mode you could say that he was dead, so maybe I did want my dad dead during that period, because after all these were the Oedipus complex years!
But on the hand, I also wanted my father to be alive - this is why I kept calling him, but not my mother!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

A new member of my family since 06/26/2012:









My elder son adopted her, she was in a basket with her 2 brothers, nasty, plenty of sh...t
I can't believe how some people can be so cruel.









She's two months and a few days. Isn't she beautiful?

I know this is not an incredible experience... But still. They stayed 4 dogs for two days at home. My younger one brought Phebee (1 year old), John brought Leia (her photo is here), and my two dogs, Judy, a big labrador, 8 years old and Mike, Golden retriever, 7 years old.

I won't eat hod dogs any more. LOL

Martin


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I am sure you are very smart and can google it.


Apologies for being unclear. I'll try again:
"So, what do you, Martin, think is an astral projection, then?"


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Jeremy Marchant said:


> Apologies for being unclear. I'll try again:
> "So, what do you, Martin, think is an astral projection, then?"


It is the posibility to separate, consciously or not your body from your soul. I am positive, I did it.

Very often I used to lie down and relax, going deeply but without sleeping... This time I got too far! My soul started walking and when I turned my "head" I saw my body lying on the bed. I was so afraid that I decided to enter into my body, the experience wasn't pleasant, I felt anguished. I got up immediately, I wasn't dreaming nor sleeping. After that, I felt tired for a while. I couldn't believe it. But, I knew it was true. I swear this is absolutely true. No jokes here. I wasn't dreaming either. That is also sure.

This is just *my humble experience*, I am not an expert in these matters.

Sincerely,

Martin


----------



## Chrythes

Maybe you were actually dreaming? There are many sorts of dreams - some are vivid, some lucid, some extremely realistic etc.
I just don't seem to understand why would someone put a note of "supernatural" on a thing that could be explained in a more rational way.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Chrythes said:


> Maybe you were actually dreaming? There are many sorts of dreams - some are vivid, some lucid, some extremely realistic etc.
> I just don't seem to understand why would someone put a note of "supernatural" on a thing that could be explained in a more rational way.


I have an easy, very easy answer for you. I believe in God, very much indeed. I am very rational though, but I think we have souls, not just brains. When you think souls exist, you should also believe in something else. When you are an atheist, poor you, you become like St-Thomas, if I can't see it I can't believe it. My two sons are like that and I am sad. No hope then. Every day, I think, I'm doing good and "buying" my place in heaven. Call that great power the way you want to call it, God, Allah, Buda or simply "somebody or something" more powerful than us. When you don't believe in God, when you are an Atheist you are not far from Karl Marx... When you just believe in human beings, and human beings are often mean, you'll be often disappointed. I prefer to think there is somebody incredibly good for all of us, somebody who forgive you when you make mistakes. I am far from being perfect. Even my English is not perfect at all. But the language of my heart is much better. I speak to God, my God, very often. Remember, my weak IQ helps a lot...
We know that some people could talk to dead people. It was demonstrated.

Martin, Gullible and old fashion

P.S. I wasn't dreaming.


----------



## Chrythes

Ok.
...........


----------



## myaskovsky2002

http://www.near-death.com/experiences/paranormal10.html

Just one reference among thousands

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Stupid people MUST believe in God. God is our only hope.

M.P..


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Stupid people MUST believe in God. God is our only hope.
> 
> M.P..


I believe in astrology. I don't believe in god.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I have an easy, very easy answer for you. I believe in God, very much indeed. I am very rational though, but I think we have souls, not just brains. When you think souls exist, you should also believe in something else. When you are an atheist, poor you, you become like St-Thomas, if I can't see it I can't believe it. My two sons are like that and I am sad. No hope then. Every day, I think, I'm doing good and "buying" my place in heaven. Call that great power the way you want to call it, God, Allah, Buda or simply "somebody or something" more powerful than us. When you don't believe in God, when you are an Atheist you are not far from Karl Marx... When you just believe in human beings, and human beings are often mean, you'll be often disappointed. I prefer to think there is somebody incredibly good for all of us, somebody who forgive you when you make mistakes. I am far from being perfect. Even my English is not perfect at all. But the language of my heart is much better. I speak to God, my God, very often. Remember, my weak IQ helps a lot...
> We know that some people could talk to dead people. It was demonstrated.
> 
> Martin, Gullible and old fashion
> 
> P.S. I wasn't dreaming.


With all seriousness and honesty, I hope the God you are talking to is Jesus Christ.

Not saying you _have _to... but I do gently suggest it. Also, the Bible.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Huilunsoittaja said:


> With all seriousness and honesty, I hope the God you are talking to is Jesus Christ.
> 
> Not saying you _have _to... but I do gently suggest it. Also, the Bible.


To tell you the truth, my religion is older than that, and I respect enormously Jesus. I am a Jew. I hope you have nothing against that. I am against Israel's cruelty and in favour of sharing the territory Israel stole to others... No politics, please. I haven't been baptized Jewish, anyhow. I've been to a sinagogue just once and many times to a Catholic church. My wife is Catholic, so are my children. For me religion is not important. Religion is a source of conflicts nowadays. I respect every religion, even Atheists. I am against fanatics. I hated Bush for that. I don't believe in priests of any kind. They are hypocrites. The pope is ridiculously old fashion. I am against celibacy for priests. Many things I don't like about religions. For me religion is not going to a church at a specific time...Open from 9:00 am to 6:00 pm.... The churches close their doors, God never. Just God is deep in my heart, no sermons, no speaches, no repeting all time the same words. I respect you... You put *like*, you can put unlike now, I am not Christian, I am not Jewish... I have no religion and I read the bible long time ago and I wasn't very impressed. The bible (I think) was not written by God. Think what you want. This thread anyways is not about religion. I don't like to speak about religion, I don't like to speak about God either. God is part of me, part of my heart. I'm not willing to share this feeling with anybody...
My parents were Jewish, that's all. I didn't feel like changing my religion, no religion convinced me until now.... Maybe Are Krishna.... LOL






I'm sorry if I disappoint you. I am always honest, I guess, and...well. I can't change that.
As when Helena *** who sung La Rondine asked for our opinion. Wow. She shouldn't have asked ME for that. LOL

Yor "suggestions" don't make any difference for me. You are a young girl, I am an old man. Once we were friends and I decided to end this friendship, we have nothing in common. I am not prude, I am not religious. *We are from two different worlds.* Do not suggest, do not insist. Just be as respectful as I am with you. Peace.

Good night and God bless you.

Martin


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

@Martin 
Very well, I will speak no further on it. You don't disappoint me really, for I really like your honesty about the topic.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Huilunsoittaja said:


> @Martin
> Very well, I will speak no further on it. You don't disappoint me really, for I really like your honesty about the topic.


Thank you dear, I don' like to lie. I was educated that way... So were my children. We shouldn't forget that this is a musical group... A little bit of deviation is not that bad, but as far as I know religion and politics are the worst topics. It is difficult to agree and we are facing conflicts about values, education, etc. no agreement will be possible. Es causa perdida.
I learned to accept people as they are... Or nothing at all. I'm not willing to change anybody. I Prefer to.."quit".

Buenas noches

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I believe in astrology. I don't believe in god.


I respect you as well as everything you believe in. Religion and politics are not welcome here. I'm not interested in talking about these topics... They generally create just conflicts. I know almost nothing about astrology, it is fascinating, maybe you could tell us a bit more. I was born in Argentina on 12/12/1951 at noon... Do you have something to tell me about that?

Martin, curious and... perhaps self-centered?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

After these parenthesis out of the blue, I invite you again to tell us exciting anecdotes. No religion, no politics. Just interesting stuff. Whatever you consider interesting...

Leia is my new grand daughter, you probably saw a picture of her (just go one page back). She's so cute. She's two and a half months and walks quite well it is a pity she won't be able to speak...ever.


Martin


----------



## Sid James

Ok, since we're both dog lovers, Martin, here are some breeds that I see all the time around my neck of the woods. I think (seriously) people these days are more likely to have pets than kids. But that's another issue.

*Shar-pei *- these guys look old even if they're young! They are peaceful dogs, or look to be that:









*British bulldogs* - not as 'exotic' as shar-peis but I'm seeing more and more of them these days. They seem to be becoming quite popular dogs to own. Other bulldog varieties, like* French bulldog*, are also more popular here now, it seems.









*Pugs* - they're like mini bulldogs. Their eyes kind of pop out. Kind of small, so people tend to have more than one.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I respect you as well as everything you believe in. Religion and politics are not welcome here. I'm not interested in talking about these topics... They generally create just conflicts. I know almost nothing about astrology, it is fascinating, maybe you could tell us a bit more. I was born in Argentina on 12/12/1951 at noon... Do you have something to tell me about that?
> 
> Martin, curious and... perhaps self-centered?


You are optimistic, you possibly like outdoor activities and you are a very forward-looking person. The downside: you sometimes forget what's going on in the present and may cause you lack of good punctuality.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

Sid James said:


> Ok, since we're both dog lovers, Martin, here are some breeds that I see all the time around my neck of the woods. I think (seriously) people these days are more likely to have pets than kids. But that's another issue.
> 
> *Shar-pei *- these guys look old even if they're young! They are peaceful dogs, or look to be that:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *British bulldogs* - not as 'exotic' as shar-peis but I'm seeing more and more of them these days. They seem to be becoming quite popular dogs to own. Other bulldog varieties, like* French bulldog*, are also more popular here now, it seems.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Pugs* - they're like mini bulldogs. Their eyes kind of pop out. Kind of small, so people tend to have more than one.


My, what ugly creatures!


----------



## Chrythes

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My, what ugly creatures!


They all look like dog and pig inbreeds.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My, what ugly creatures!


They are rather.

I wish I had a picture of my family's three dogs on this laptop... Since we're talking about dogs.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

I'm a cat person really, but I know a guy with a dog who is half chihuahua half Australian kelpie.  Dog's name is José.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'm a cat person really, but I know a guy with a dog who is half chihuahua half Australian kelpie.  Dog's name is José.


"Jose" is a posh name for a dog. 

Oh no! Not a cat person? I don't like cats. But then I don't like chihuahuas either.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> "Jose" is a posh name for a dog.
> 
> Oh no! Not a cat person? I don't like cats. But then I don't like chihuahuas either.


I love cats. I don't really like dogs. But you live on a farm so you'd be stupid not to like dogs.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love cats. I don't really like dogs. But you live on a farm so you'd be stupid not to like dogs.


Yup.  Except for one of our dogs, he's more likely to catch one of our goats... We keep him locked in the house yard (which is really big by the way, and besides he goes for walks).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yup.  Except for one of our dogs, he's more likely to catch one of our goats... We keep him locked in the house yard (which is really big by the way, and besides he goes for walks).


I would hate to live on a farm. I am most definitely a city person!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I would hate to live on a farm. I am most definitely a city person!


Obviously, you like cats!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Obviously, you like cats!


_Definitely _obviously, I like cats!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> _Definitely _obviously, I like cats!


_Definitely definitely_ obviously! (I don't think that's good grammar)

I think we've taken this thread off topic again...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> _Definitely definitely_ obviously! (I don't think that's good grammar)
> 
> I think we've taken this thread off topic again...


I was gonna say....

Should we continue our little discussion here then? :devil:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I was gonna say....
> 
> Should we continue our little discussion here then? :devil:


Probably not. Back to the "Derailing off topic chit chat thread"?  :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Probably not. Back to the "Derailing off topic chit chat thread"?  :lol:


Perhaps....or we could continue here, much to the dismay of the rest of the members who actually want an *interesting thread! * :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Perhaps....or we could continue here, much to the dismay of the rest of the members who actually want an *interesting thread! * :lol:


Yes, that could be fun. :lol: 'Cause we're not very interesting are we? Well, that's the opinions of other people anyway. I think I'm interesting!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes, that could be fun. :lol: 'Cause we're not very interesting are we? Well, that's the opinions of other people anyway. I think I'm interesting!


I think you're interesting too!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I think you're interesting too!


Thanks!  You are interesting too!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Thanks!  You are interesting too!


Why thank you very much, Maestro! How very flattering!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Why thank you very much, Maestro! How very flattering!


Hahaha, yes anyways... Next topic. Any ideas?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hahaha, yes anyways... Next topic. Any ideas?


Roquefort. First thing that came to my mind.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Roquefort. First thing that came to my mind.


Never had it. Why would that be the first thing that comes to your mind? Oh wait, I have a faint memory of you saying somewhere that you like blue vein cheese or whatever you call it...

But SHEEP'S MILK? That's got to be disgusting.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Never had it. Why would that be the first thing that comes to your mind? Oh wait, I have a faint memory of you saying somewhere that you like blue vein cheese or whatever you call it...
> 
> But SHEEP'S MILK? That's got to be disgusting.


I LOVE BLUE CHEESE!!! Bought some Stilton today actually. :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I LOVE BLUE CHEESE!!! Bought some Stilton today actually. :lol:


 I don't like eating mouldy things.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I don't like eating mouldy things.


Okay, I'll make a note of that. I don't want to cook you any food you don't like.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay, I'll make a note of that. I don't want to cook you any food you don't like.


Hehe, I didn't know you could cook?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> Thanks!  You are interesting too!


Thank you! Eh? Nobody told you're interesting, Martin. Mmm... I'm sorry, I misunderstood.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hehe, I didn't know you could cook?


I can't, but I will learn. Remember what I said in the "Girl Advice" thread? Must learn to cook for a _very_ important reason.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Thank you! Eh? Nobody told you're interesting, Martin. Mmm... I'm sorry, I misunderstood.
> 
> Martin


You are a very entertaining, very interesting member. I don't know where we would be without you!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I can't, but I will learn. Remember what I said in the "Girl Advice" thread? Must learn to cook for a _very_ important reason.


Yes, a *very* important reason. :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yes, a *very* important reason. :lol:


And what is that then?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And what is that then?


I'm not answering that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I'm not answering that.


What are you hinting at?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I can cook well enough. I like to make Viet meals, Indian. My omelettes are great. My "filet mignon au poivre vert" (tender loin with green pepper) is very tasty. Also my Hungarian chicken. I learnt fro my mother and from a chef we had when I was a kid, she was Hungarian. I love eating well. And of course wine it is also important. I am a bit Epicurean. Food is quite important for me. My wife cooks well, but she's a bit limited. I thing I am very creative... In every aspect. I like every cheese.

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Nobody was talking to me. But I can cook well enough. I like to make Viet meals, Indian. My omelettes are great. My "filet mignon au poivre vert" is very tasty. Also my Hungarian chicken. I learnt fro my mother and from a chef we had when I was a kid, she was Hungarian. I love eating well. And of course wine it is also important. I am a bit Epicurian.


My omelettes are great too, but I take an hour to figure out how to make them. With the help of my younger sisters. 

And they look like squashed toads. (the omelettes, not the sisters)


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Nobody was talking to me. But I can cook well enough. I like to make Viet meals, Indian. My omelettes are great. My "filet mignon au poivre vert" is very tasty. Also my Hungarian chicken. I learnt fro my mother and from a chef we had when I was a kid, she was Hungarian. I love eating well. And of course wine it is also important. I am a bit Epicurian.


You've made me hungry now!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What are you hinting at?


Hinting? I'm not hinting anything.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Hinting? I'm not hinting anything.


I'll save this conversation for another time then. Unless there is anything else you want to say on this topic?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I'll save this conversation for another time then. Unless there is anything else you want to say on this topic?


Not really.  But I am wondering when this other time will be?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Not really.  But I am wondering when this other time will be?


What time would you prefer?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What time would you prefer?


I don't know...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I don't know...


Well, there's no time like the present...


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Well, there's no time like the present...


Oh no!!! Not here!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oh no!!! Not here!


Not here? Why? Is it something personal?


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> You've made me hungry now!


That was exactly the idea. LOL. I cook very quickly, but I use a lot of ingredients, spices. My omelettes are very good because I don't put a lot of stuff on it. Plain omelette: eggs, cream, butter. Not overcooked, "baveuse" as we say in French. (slobbery?, runny). Or cheese omellete.. Not ham or bacon.. This is more American. My mother was a Frenchy.

Martin


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> That was exactly the idea. LOL. I cook very quickly, but I use a lot of ingredients, spices. My omelettes are very good because I don't put a lot of stuff on it. Plain omelette: eggs, cream, butter. Not overcooked, "baveuse" as we say in French. (slobbery?, runny). Or cheese omellete.. Not ham or bacon.. This is more American. My mother was a Frenchy.
> 
> Martin


Ooh yes cheese, definitely got to add cheese, and garlic too!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Not here? Why? Is it something personal?


Nope. filler


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> That was exactly the idea. LOL. I cook very quickly, but I use a lot of ingredients, spices. My omelettes are very good because I don't put a lot of stuff on it. Plain omelette: eggs, cream, butter. Not overcooked, "baveuse" as we say in French. (slobbery?, runny). Or cheese omellete.. Not ham or bacon.. This is more American. My mother was a Frenchy.
> 
> Martin


Thanks for the tips. Will try these out. Once I get the recipe perfect I'll show Maestro.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Nope. filler


What then?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thanks for the tips. Will try these out. Once I get the recipe perfect I'll show Maestro.


Haha, yes, you'd better get the recipe right. 



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> What then?


I don't know. ut: You may continue it if you *must*.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I don't know. ut: You may continue it if you *must*.


You don't know what? ut:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You don't know what? ut:


Oh Shazbot as you say.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oh Shazbot as you say.


I only got that from *Robin Williams'* character *Mork.*


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ooh yes cheese, definitely got to add cheese, and garlic too!


I'd never put garlic in an omellete. Sacrilege! But I put garlic in my salad dressings. My salad dressings are very good, my wife says they're awesome. I have plenty of cooking helpers: a rice cooker, a frier.

Martin


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I only got that from *Robin Williams'* character *Mork.*


So? I think it's a great word!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'd never put garlic in an omellete. Sacrilege! But I put garlic in my salad dressings. My salad dressings are very good, my wife says they're awesome. I have plenty of cooking helpers: a rice cooker, a frier.
> 
> Martin


Well my mum puts garlic into omelettes and it's delicious! Besides, it keeps the vampires away for the next 24 hours!!! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> So? I think it's a great word!


Yes, so do I.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'd never put garlic in an omellete. Sacrilege! But I put garlic in my salad dressings. My salad dressings are very good, my wife says they're awesome. I have plenty of cooking helpers: a rice cooker, a frier.
> 
> Martin


Thank you once again for your helpful tips.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Well my mum puts garlic into omelettes and it's delicious! Besides, it keeps the vampires away for the next 24 hours!!! :lol:


Thanks, I'll make a note of that. Must use garlic in my omelettes that I will learn cook for a _very_ important reason.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes, so do I.






ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Thank you once again for your helpful tips.


You didn't see my other post! I like garlic in omelettes!

Edit: Oh wait, you did see.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> You didn't see my other post! I like garlic in omelettes!


You didn't see my post right above this one.

EDIT: Oh wait, you did see.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> You didn't see my post right above this one.


:lol: Ah, but then you didn't see my edit! 

Anyways...

Wait, now you've seen my edit!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> :lol: Ah, but then you didn't see my edit!
> 
> Anyways...


But you see, I edited my post before.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> But you see, I edited my post before.


But now I've edited my post! This is getting confusing! :lol:


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> But now I've edited my post! This is getting confusing! :lol:


Maybe we should go back to the topic on cheese?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Maybe we should go back to the topic on cheese?


*Phew* Safe topic. Ok. Ever tried "Nimbin" cheese? No, I doubt you have... It's nice, not fancy.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> *Phew* Safe topic. Ok. Ever tried "Nimbin" cheese? No, I doubt you have... It's nice, not fancy.


I love cheese. I haven't tried many, but I love all the cheese I have tried.  I have not heard of Nimbin but I'm sure it is nice.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I love cheese. I haven't tried many, but I love all the cheese I have tried.  I have not heard of Nimbin but I'm sure it is nice.


Oh yes, you can get it in the local shop here, it's actually the brand, not a type of cheese. But yes it is yummy!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oh yes, you can get it in the local shop here, it's actually the brand, not a type of cheese. But yes it is yummy!


A brand of cheese. Interesting. I refer to cheese by their type, like Stilton which I will be eating on Sunday.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> A brand of cheese. Interesting. I refer to cheese by their type, like Stilton which I will be eating on Sunday.


Yeah well, I don't know what type of cheese it is exactly. Normal cheese I think (whatever that is), but they make it really well. Never tried Stilton.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yeah well, I don't know what type of cheese it is exactly. Normal cheese I think (whatever that is), but they make it really well. Never tried Stilton.


Normal cheese=possibly cheddar? You said before you don't like eating mouldy food, you would not like eating Stilton.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Normal cheese=possibly cheddar? You said before you don't like eating mouldy food, you would not like eating Stilton.


Ah right. Ok then.  Hang on, there was a type of cheese once that my grandmother bought, it was mouldy but it tasted nice. It was very soft and it had this white "mould" on the outside.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ah right. Ok then.  Hang on, there was a type of cheese once that my grandmother bought, it was mouldy but it tasted nice. It was very soft and it had this white "mould" on the outside.


Brie? Camembert?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ah right. Ok then.  Hang on, there was a type of cheese once that my grandmother bought, it was mouldy but it tasted nice. It was very soft and it had this white "mould" on the outside.


Okay let's see, by the names of each cheese in the following video, which do you recognise?


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Brie? Camembert?


It _could_ have been Brie, I'm not sure. Actually (just looked up Google images) it could have been either!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> It _could_ have been Brie, I'm not sure. Actually (just looked up Google images) it could have been either!


They are both quite similar. Although I prefer Camembert.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay let's see, by the names of each cheese in the following video, which do you recognise?


I'll start off with: That video was hilarious!

*Coughs*

I recognised about 4 names.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I'll start off with: That video was hilarious!
> 
> *Coughs*
> 
> I recognised about 4 names.


4! :clap: Excellent! You and I both have a lot to learn when it comes to cheese!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> 4! :clap: Excellent! You and I both have a lot to learn when it comes to cheese!


From the video, by the looks of it yes!  Why, how many did you recognise?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> From the video, by the looks of it yes!  Why, how many did you recognise?


Quite a few more.  But I recognised the shopkeeper as Michael Palin rather than "Mr. Wensleydale!" :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Quite a few more.  But I recognised the shopkeeper as Michael Palin rather than "Mr. Wensleydale!" :lol:


Good for you! 

 I haven't actually heard of him...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Good for you!
> 
> I haven't actually heard of him...


Michael Palin was one of comedians from Monty Python. He plays the character "Mr. Wensleydale" in the Cheese Shop Sketch.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Michael Palin was one of comedians from Monty Python. He plays the character "Mr. Wensleydale" in the Cheese Shop Sketch.


Mm, but I hadn't heard of him before that.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Mm, but I hadn't heard of him before that.


Yes well, I hadn't heard of him before I discovered Monty Python either.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Yes well, I hadn't heard of him before I discovered Monty Python either.


 Yeah... Since you like Rowin Atkinson (I hope I spelt his name right), you've watched Mr. Bean I take it? I still like watching those, they're hilarious! Especially that Christmas one, with the Turkey on his head.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Yeah... Since you like Rowin Atkinson (I hope I spelt his name right), you've watched Mr. Bean I take it? I still like watching those, they're hilarious! Especially that Christmas one, with the Turkey on his head.


I know the very one you're referring to.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I know the very one you're referring to.


Haha! Good!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Brie? Camenbert?


Camembert.... LOL not Camenbert.... Compris?

About me, my routine is the following:

I wake up around 7:00 am, I have my breakfast and go the the gym 5-6 times a week. First thing, I do *100 push-ups*! Yes not more not less and *40 sit-ups*, after I start my weights. I like that heavy. The results are great. I like beauty...I want to stay in shape and why not... young. This picture was taken in July 2011 in Cuba. I have been training for 20 years now. Never stop. My two sons think I am weird, they do not exercise at all. Am I weird? I like very much Théophile Gauthier (*), he said about beauty that this is a miracle, he admire beauty very much because you can't buy it (nowadays, of course you can).

(*) http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Th%C3%A9ophile_Gautier









click to enlarge.

I don't follow a special diet. It is in my genes. I eat healthy food by choice. I love fish, vegetables, fruits (yammy), sometimes a good steak, pork or lamb... of course desserts... but I don't eat desserts so much. I have no cholesterol at all, low sugar in my blood.

Best regards,

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Okay let's see, by the names of each cheese in the following video, which do you recognise?


I love this!

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> They are both quite similar. Although I prefer Camenbert.


Camembert and brie are indeed from the same family, brie is a little bit stronger. Here, in Quebec they make excellent camembert and brie, sometimes better than French. Cheese here are an institution, a tradition. I like cheese but I'm not cheesy. LOL

http://www.thenibble.com/reviews/main/cheese/cheese2/whey/brie-camembert.asp

Take a look and probably learn something new.

Martin


----------



## Sid James

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My, what ugly creatures!





Chrythes said:


> They all look like dog and pig inbreeds.


Maybe people here are getting those breeds I showed - shar-peis, various bulldog varieties, pugs - to have the 'ugliest' dogs? Dunno, maybe labrador retriever or German shepherd is kind of boring now (but I see some of those still, but the 'uglies' are on the rise).


----------



## myaskovsky2002

"There is nothing more difficult than talking about music." - Camille Saint-Saens.

Of course I do not agree... Camille Saint-Saëns was an old fashion composer, some nice works, but many disposable. Speaking about religion or politics could be much worst. Maybe for him this (speaking about music) was difficult because, poor guy, we wasn't very gifted.


Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

*How to turn an interesting thread boring*

The formula is quite simple:

- people do not participate at all or
- people participating want to talk about the weather, unimportant things, nothing very personal or
- people want just fun. It is proven on youtube that for a site to be viewed for millions of people it must be funny or
- people are bored or just boring and come here just to show off.... I am an expert! or
- people don't have imagination or
- people are afraid....many other *ORs* could be added...

I was simply asking for some anecdotes, they could be funny, it would be even better then. People love to have fun. I tried to tell you things and no reponse. I have really tried....

If you are not among these "*ORs*", please write something... I'd suggest no judgement.

Martin, disappointed, but not for so long, I hope.

C'mon! Surprise us!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> "There is nothing more difficult than talking about music." - Camille Saint-Saens.
> 
> Of course I do not agree... Camille Saint-Saëns was an old fashion composer, some nice works, but many disposable. Speaking about religion or politics could be much worst. Maybe for him this (speaking about music) was difficult because, poor guy, we wasn't very gifted.
> 
> Martin


I've got a quote from Sibelius: 
Sibelius was asked why he keeps company mostly with businessmen and not musicians. "What on Earth do you talk to them about?"

Sibelius replied...

"Music, of course. The only thing musicians ever want to talk about is money."

Anyways, there's no more interesting stories from me...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

My life is not interesting. That is why I have not posted anything interesting in this thread.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> I've got a quote from Sibelius:
> Sibelius was asked why he keeps company mostly with businessmen and not musicians. "What on Earth do you talk to them about?"
> 
> Sibelius replied...
> 
> "Music, of course. The only thing musicians ever want to talk about is money."
> 
> Anyways, there's no more interesting stories from me...


Very colourful story! Thank you for sharing.

Martin


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> My life is not interesting. That is why I have not posted anything interesting in this thread.


I'm convinced that is not true at all! You are too humble! Please tell us something! Unless you are a tennager. Are you?

P-L-E-A-S-E. !!!!!!!!!!!!

Martin


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm convinced that is not true at all! You are too humble! Please tell us something! Unless you are a tennager. Are you?
> 
> P-L-E-A-S-E. !!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> Martin


Of course I am a teenager. :tiphat:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Of course I am a teenager. :tiphat:


Tell us more about you. Where do you live in Australia, how old are you... You don't write as a teenager... Are you one really? 
Do you like to be a mystery? Why? Everybody is interesting... Even teenagers. Look at the 13 years girl who's a singer...

I hope I'll "hear " from you.

Sincerely,

Martin, a camembert lover


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Tell us more about you. Where do you live in Australia, how old are you... You don't write as a teenager... Are you one really?
> Do you like to be a mystery? Why? Everybody is interesting... Even teenagers. Look at the 13 years girl who's a singer...
> 
> I hope I'll "hear " from you.
> 
> Sincerely,
> 
> Martin, a camembert lover


I am fifteen years old today. I went to the Percy Grainger museum for my birthday and I ate a large quantity of Brie and Stilton when I got home.

EDIT: Forgot about the cheesecake.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I am fifteen years old today. I went to the Percy Grainger museum for my birthday and I ate a large quantity of Brie and Stilton when I got home.
> 
> EDIT: Forgot about the cheesecake.


How could you forget the cheesecake??? What kind?


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> How could you forget the cheesecake??? What kind?


Can't remember. I'm going through some sort of emotional climax with ... someone and I can't think very well! :lol:


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Can't remember. I'm going through some sort of emotional climax with ... someone and I can't think very well! :lol:


Oh really now? (Do not answer this).


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oh really now? (Do not answer this).


*Salutes* Okey dokey, Sir!


----------



## myaskovsky2002

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> Can't remember. I'm going through some sort of emotional climax with ... someone and I can't think very well! :lol:


I imagine... I won't insist. Follow your instints, follow your dreams. At your age, I'm speaking in generall here, in general, 98.341632% of the problems are about sex. Others are less important. May I LOL, just for fun. Thank you. When you are very old, 98.341632 % of problems are about sex again, but the reasons are not the same any more. LOL

Martin


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> When you are very old, 98.341632 % of problems are about sex again, but the reasons are not the same any more. LOL
> 
> Martin


Oh I would tell you a joke, but I might get banned! :lol:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

MaestroViolinist said:


> Oh I would tell you a joke, but I might get banned! :lol:


Then send it as personal message!

or to [email protected] I love jokes.

Martin, discrete


----------



## MaestroViolinist

myaskovsky2002 said:


> Then send it as personal message!
> 
> or to [email protected] I love jokes.
> 
> Martin, discrete


Ok, I'll have to go and look for the joke first, it's in a book of jokes so it'll take me awhile.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ok, I'll have to go and look for the joke first, it's in a book of jokes so it'll take me awhile.


I know two jokes. They will both cause me infraction points.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I know two jokes. They will both cause me infraction points.


I've got couple of others from that book too, except they're worse than the one I'm talking about.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> I've got couple of others from that book too, except they're worse than the one I'm talking about.


PM them to me!


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> PM them to me!


Do you _really_ want to see them? I don't think I should...


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Do you _really_ want to see them? I don't think I should...


I will tell you my infraction-point-worthy jokes if you do.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I will tell you my infraction-point-worthy jokes if you do.


Ok, maybe I will then.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde

MaestroViolinist said:


> Ok, maybe I will then.


And if mine are even more infraction-point-worthy than yours, I will not tell them to you.


----------



## MaestroViolinist

ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> And if mine are even more infraction-point-worthy than yours, I will not tell them to you.


YOU ARE SO ANNOYING! ut:


----------



## myaskovsky2002

I have some good ones too... I think we can make the terror trio. LOL. We have to avoid the guy who plays the organ, the one who banned me three times. The others are more tolerant. This guy doesn't like me, I don't like him more than he does.

You can post a personal post, those, as far as I know are not controlled. Here... As we say in Spanish, walls have ears.

Martin


----------



## Sid James

myaskovsky2002 said:


> "There is nothing more difficult than talking about music." - Camille Saint-Saens.
> 
> Of course I do not agree... Camille Saint-Saëns was an old fashion composer, some nice works, but many disposable. Speaking about religion or politics could be much worst. Maybe for him this (speaking about music) was difficult because, poor guy, we wasn't very gifted.
> 
> Martin


Well, Rostropovich played both Saint Saens' and your idol Myaskovsky's cello concertos on the same album.










http://www.amazon.com/Saint-Saëns-M...711&sr=1-18&keywords=saint+saens+rostropovich

Saint-Saens in his younger days was considered a pretty 'radical' composer. In those days, guys that he was influenced by such as Chopin, Wagner, Liszt to name the main ones, they were viewed with suspicion by 'the establishment.' Well yes he did become more conservative or traditional or whatever in his older age, but so what?

I just enjoy his music, that's it. He's actually similar to Myaskovsky, in terms of valuing tradition over too much innovation.

Frankly, I no longer care for the old 'radicals versus conservatives' debates. I just go with what I enjoy, that's it.

As for the quote, its just a simple quote I put at the foot of my posts. To make people think. There's a grain of truth in it, but its not the be all and end all. I think Saint Saens suggests to me its easier to listen to music than to talk about it. To 'feel' it rather than intellectualise and talk needless waffle. That's just my 'take' on that quote.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Sid James said:


> Well, Rostropovich played both Saint Saens' and your idol Myaskovsky's cello concertos on the same album.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Saint-Saëns-M...711&sr=1-18&keywords=saint+saens+rostropovich
> 
> Saint-Saens in his younger days was considered a pretty 'radical' composer. In those days, guys that he was influenced by such as Chopin, Wagner, Liszt to name the main ones, they were viewed with suspicion by 'the establishment.' Well yes he did become more conservative or traditional or whatever in his older age, but so what?
> 
> I just enjoy his music, that's it. He's actually similar to Myaskovsky, in terms of valuing tradition over too much innovation.
> 
> Frankly, I no longer care for the old 'radicals versus conservatives' debates. I just go with what I enjoy, that's it.
> 
> As for the quote, its just a simple quote I put at the foot of my posts. To make people think. There's a grain of truth in it, but its not the be all and end all. I think Saint Saens suggests to me its easier to listen to music than to talk about it. To 'feel' it rather than intellectualise and talk needless waffle. That's just my 'take' on that quote.


I'm sorry, but he didn't say just difficult.... 
"There is nothing more difficult than talking about music." - Camille Saint-Saens.

Nothing more difficult... Maybe for him.

Martin, skeptical

Ah!... About poor Rostropovich, whose wife cheated on him without any problems, he was one of the best cellist and worse conductors I know.

Martin again


----------



## Sid James

myaskovsky2002 said:


> I'm sorry, but he didn't say just difficult....
> "There is nothing more difficult than talking about music." - Camille Saint-Saens.
> 
> Nothing more difficult... Maybe for him.
> 
> Martin, skeptical...


No need to take these 'soundbyte' type quotes literally. I'm really tired of semantic games on this forum. I frankly don't expect that from you.



> ...
> Ah!... About poor Rostropovich, whose wife cheated on him without any problems, he was one of the best cellist...


Well, since he was one of the best cellists, what I'm arguing that he played both the Saint-Saens and Myaskovsky concertos. & I think listeners can enjoy them both, regardless of putting either of those guys in a nice little 'box' of 'conservative' or 'radical' or some conveninet cliche/stereotyped label like those. Music is not like that, or at least not always.


----------



## myaskovsky2002

Sid James said:


> No need to take these 'soundbyte' type quotes literally. I'm really tired of semantic games on this forum. I frankly don't expect that from you.
> 
> Well, since he was one of the best cellists, what I'm arguing that he played both the Saint-Saens and Myaskovsky concertos. & I think listeners can enjoy them both, regardless of putting either of those guys in a nice little 'box' of 'conservative' or 'radical' or some conveninet cliche/stereotyped label like those. Music is not like that, or at least not always.


Well. For me the topic is geschlossen. Period.

Martin


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I have never told a lie


----------



## Klassik

The title of this thread is a lie. I've seen more interesting threads than this. No wonder OP got banned.


----------

